# hard water



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I was wondering how i could get rid of hard water? it left water spots in my tank that i cant get out. its leaving a bunch of white crusty stuff over my filter and on my heater and stuff. and also on my glass lid.I was wondering if it effects my fish also.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard water is just problem some of us have to deal with it. My guess is that it shouldnt be that big of a problem.

I think that this thread will find better advise in water chemistry.









~Dj


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have water spots on my tank that i cannot remove ive tried scrubbing them 3 or 4 times with a paper towell as suggested and it helpes a little but there is tons more im embarrased to even take a pic.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

driftwood can soften water. we also have hard water, i use driftwood to soften it.

you can also use fluval peat granular or peat fiber to soften it.


----------

